# Klassenbildung und Paketbildung?



## Puepue (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bereite mich gerade auf die FIAE Prüfung vor und bin in den Prüfungsthemen auf o.g. Begriffe gestoßen: Klassenbildung und Paketbildung

Wenn man das googled erhält man ganze 9 Ergebnisse  Und bekannt kommen mir die zwei Begreiffe auch nicht vor?!
Ich kann nur sagen, dass es zu dem Punkt "Objektorientierte Analyse- und Designverfahren" gehört.. Kann mir da kurz jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Puepue (12. Oktober 2011)

Da hat sich die IHK ein so bekanntes Thema ausgedacht, dass der Beitrag hier fast ganz oben erscheint, wenn man Paketbildung googled


----------



## Dragonix (14. Oktober 2011)

Also bevor du garkeine Antwort bekommst geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu.. und nein, ich weiß es leider auch nicht 

Ich lass da jetzt mal mein geballtes Java-Wissen los..
Bei Java gibts Klassen und Pakete. Da ist ein Paket quasi eine "Sammlung" von Klassen.
Wenn du nach "Klasse Paket Java" googlest findest du dazu was. Vielleicht lässt sich das irgendwie auf "Klassenbildung" bzw "Paketbildung" übertragen. Ich würde das so auffassen, dass du dir in der Planungsphase erstmal überlegst welche "Pakete" du brauchst (--> Paketbildung) und dann, welche Klassen die Pakete beinhalten sollen (--> Klassenbildung). Sowas macht man zumindest in der Planungs-/Designphase (UML und solche Späße). Wär jetzt mein Rückschluss von einer Programmiersprache auf die Theorie, aber sowas kann auch durchaus komplett falsch sein..

Wenn du das schon gewusst hast sorry 

Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Ahab (14. Oktober 2011)

Dem schließe ich mich an. Pakete sind Klassen übergeordnet und dienen dazu, Klassen und Interfaces nochmal in größeren Bündeln untereinander zu ordnen. 

Immer wieder sehr gut: das Galileo Open Book...

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 3.6 Kompilationseinheiten, Imports und Pakete schnüren


----------



## Puepue (16. Oktober 2011)

Danke schonmal für eure Mühe  Auf die Java-Antwort bin ich auch gestoßen .. ich denke aber, dass das nicht das von der IHK gesuchte Thema ist =(
In der Abschlussprüfung wird ja im Grunde nicht auf eine bestimmte Programmiersprache eingegangen. Ich vermute, dass da irgendein Begriff einfach wortwörtlich übersetzt wurde.. 
Ein Klassenkamerad von mir hatte aber noch die Idee, dass Klassenbildung quasi die Bildung von Klassen ist (sowas we "ich habe eine Klasse TFlugzeug, TPilot " .. etc.) und Paketbildung - wenn man versucht das Programmiersprachenübergreifend zu erklären - im Grunde mit einer Ordnerstruktur zu vergleichen ist. Das scheint mir so eine Mischung aus den letzten 2 Posts zu sein


----------



## Ahab (16. Oktober 2011)

Das ist es in der Tat.  Paket- und Klassenbildung hast du nämlich in allen objektorientierten Programmiersprachen.


----------



## Exinferis (16. Oktober 2011)

In AS3 ist das zum Beispiel auch recht deutlich zu erkennen.


----------



## Puepue (16. Oktober 2011)

Kennt jemand dann den "korrekten" Begriff für Paketbildung? 

Ich glaube ich habe hier auch noch was gefunden, was den Zusammenhang mit OOA auch nochmal klar stellt (wenn das denn gemeint ist): 
Management von virtuellen ... - Matthias Schumann - Google Bücher


----------



## Exinferis (16. Oktober 2011)

Du hast schon gesehen, dass es da um die Führung virtueller Firmen geht, also sowas wie diese Bildungsinstitute, bei denen keine echten Waren verschoben werden, aber genauso gearbeitet wird?


----------



## Puepue (20. Oktober 2011)

ok - doofe Idee - ich dachte mir nur, dass das  doch irgendwo mal dokumentiert werden musste  ..

Habe nochmal ein bisschen recherchiert, weil mir das Thema dann doch keine Ruhe gelassen hat:
In UMLs gibt es sogenannte Pakete.  sieht son bisschen aus wie hier: http://vireso.vi.funpic.de/sonstiges/import1.gif
Primäre Aufgabe eines Pakets ist es, Diagramme und auch einzelne Komponenten eines Systems zu logischen Einheiten zu gruppieren (hab ich in dem Buch "Software Engineering" von Wolgang Zuser gefunden) 

Kann ja genauso gut sein, dass da Dinge aus der UML gefragt werden - wer weiß, wer weiß .. Grundsätzlich isr ein Paket wohl einfach eine Sammlung von Elementen, die aus irgendeinem Grund (inhaltlich, Stereotyp..) zusammengefasst werden - ob UML oder Dateisystem ist mir jetzt egal -das lässt sich ja übertragen


----------



## Puepue (23. Oktober 2011)

Die Klassenbildung kommt nochmal in "Methoden zur Strukturierung von Programmen" vor - da hätte ich es ursprünglich auch erwartet


----------

